# Dare To Be - Megan Fox! (June 13th - 26th)



## StereoXGirl (Jun 14, 2009)

Hey, all!






It's time for a new theme!

Our new theme is *Dare To Be - Megan Fox*!

Chosen by *amber_nation*, winner of *Dare To Be - A Vegas Showgirl*!

Here are some inspiration pics, but feel free to add your own!









































For those who would like to enter, please note:

The rules have changed. Entries must be specifically created for this challenge. Recycled images are no longer allowed.

Please review the rest of the rules here.

As before, no photoshopping is allowed. This includes the lightening and darkening of images. Only cropping and resizing images is allowed.

*Have fun and enjoy the contest!*


*For those whose entries include more than one pic:* Please indicate in your post with the images which one you would like for voting. Otherwise, the first image will be chosen automatically.
*






** *

* *

*
*


P.S. Feel free to check out this awesome tutorial by Scarlette!

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f13...fox-93065.html


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 14, 2009)

Wow. Now this is a real challange indeed.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jun 14, 2009)

ok lol interesting Does she have a certain makeup look? Hhm Eyelashes And foundation should be easy lol Even though shes so darn Gorgeous!!


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jun 15, 2009)

I might have to attempt this one since she's my obsession lol it will definitely be interesting to see what everyone does.

Here's some more inspiration pics.


----------



## Karren (Jun 15, 2009)

This is a hard one!!


----------



## La_Mari (Jun 16, 2009)

No way would I try to compete with _that!_


----------



## SearMeCarefully (Jun 16, 2009)

Originally Posted by *La_Mari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No way would I try to compete with _that!_ Seriously - look at those amazing eyebrows.. baaah


----------



## candygalore (Jun 16, 2009)

being so so so beautiful has to be illegal she is something fierce!!! i cant wait to see your entries.


----------



## kellilio (Jun 17, 2009)

So it looks like she is mainly about the va-va-voom eyelashes and really full lips and long soft waves?

Okay so here is my attempt:

I realize I need a better camera to do this becaues the makeup was WAY WAY more dramatic in person than it looks on here. I had to cake it on like 2x to get it to show up in pictures and looked like a clown in person.

I also realize this would have gone much easier if I had liquid eyeliner. But my sister's tube I usually borrow is in gainesville with her so I concentrated mostly on the eyebrow/blush





















I was trying for a kind of more natural Megan Fox inspired look. It's hard to see but there's like 5 shades of brown eyeshadow.

I may try this again when my liquid eyeliner returns &gt;.&gt; and when I find better cameras.

still waiting for my pictures to be approved


----------



## Killah Kitty (Jun 18, 2009)

I love Megan Fox... no way I could pull this off with my curly blonde hair I dont think... lol


----------



## LilDee (Jun 21, 2009)

OMG! how the heck to compete with Megan Fox!

I love her makeup, but i think most of her look has to do with her natural gorgeousness..


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 21, 2009)

No entries?

I may enter later on. And I'm blonde and look nothing like her! lol!


----------



## retroxxkittie (Jun 22, 2009)

awsome,i might enter.im going back to really dark hair again so its perfect!!!!


----------



## kellilio (Jun 22, 2009)

I posted pics from my photobucket a few days ago.

Are the links broken? I know they're red X's until they're approved, but were they not approved yet or just not working?


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 22, 2009)

Eyebrows and bronzer!


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 22, 2009)

Kell, I was thinking that. I don't think the links are working. I know I was having problems with photobucket a while ago...


----------



## kellilio (Jun 22, 2009)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Kell, I was thinking that. I don't think the links are working. I know I was having problems with photobucket a while ago... Okay thanks



Well I don't really have another account so here are just the regular links:


















I guess you will just have to click the links or copy and paste into the URL?


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 22, 2009)

those are really pretty!


----------



## kellilio (Jun 22, 2009)

thanks

like i said though, may try again with some liquid liner and better lighting.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 22, 2009)

Originally Posted by *kellilio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I posted pics from my photobucket a few days ago.Are the links broken? I know they're red X's until they're approved, but were they not approved yet or just not working?

Photobucket images do not need to be approved.



Only Makeup Talk attachments do.
The red "x" would mean that the image URL was incorrect. To post images from Photobucket here, go to your Photobucket account and locate the image that you want. Copy the URL listed as "Direct Link".

Then go to the thread you want to post the image in. In the reply box, you should see this icon:






Click on it, and then paste the URL and hit "Ok". The image should show up.


----------



## wingrie (Jun 23, 2009)

this looks easy.. IFFF you have dark hair n crystal blue eyes...


----------



## emmy2410 (Jun 23, 2009)

Kell - you look pretty, seeing you reminds me of barbie doll. nice entry.


----------



## kellilio (Jun 23, 2009)

thanks.

how come there are no more entries?


----------



## purpleRain (Jun 26, 2009)

Megan Fox absolutely stunning, perfect.


----------



## kellilio (Jun 27, 2009)

I assume this is going to be extended so maybe someone else will enter?


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 28, 2009)

Originally Posted by *kellilio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I assume this is going to be extended so maybe someone else will enter?



It's going to be extended for a few days (hopefully until the winner of Dare To Be - Sexy in Silver can get back to me with her choice for the next theme).
Anyone else who would like to enter is more than welcome to! Otherwise we won't have a voting thread, just a congrats kellilio thread. lol.


----------



## laurafaye (Jun 28, 2009)

I think I'm gonna enter tonight


----------



## LilDee (Jun 28, 2009)

I (somewhat) straightened my hair the other day, and burnt my thumb.. so i thought i'd enter to not let it all go to waste



haha

I used lots of golds, browns and black eyeliner, but darn! The makeup didn't show as strong on camera



and i don't have the crystal blue eyes.. or colored contacts





Oh well, atleast i attempted an entry



haha

Please excuse the tiredness.. i woke up at 4AM that day after 3 hours of sleep.. and couldn't go back to sleep..


----------



## purpleRain (Jun 28, 2009)

Very sexy Lildee, I love your hair like that!


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 29, 2009)

Very pretty Dee!


----------



## Tyari (Jun 30, 2009)

This is a good challenge. She doesn't wear ' a lot' of makeup (that we can see, at least), her look is simple but soooo damn sexy.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 30, 2009)

Gorgeous, ladies!

The voting poll and new theme will be posted later today.


----------

